# Cable para escaner SCSI



## OMARX (Sep 15, 2005)

Hola, tengo un escaner Genius colorpage sp2x, el cual no tiene cable de datos quisiera saber si alguien sabe como fabricarlo pues no se puede comprar.
es un escaner scsi tengo el adaptador y solo faltas el cable de datos.

Gracias


----------



## Gama (Mar 2, 2006)

no hay necesidad de hacerlo lo puedes comprar!!

te mando la clave del producto es: 317474 con el nombre de convertidor de usb a paralelo

te mando la imagen para ke puedas checar!

Saludos!!


----------

